# My 125 with mixed cichlids (switch to sand)



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I switched to sand! Some pics of the 125.

http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg

random pics
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg
http://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... 125007.jpg


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:x :x Didn't work right!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

retry


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

How do I post pics off photo bucket?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

The last 5 pics are from my 55 gallon


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

whats the fish in the last pic? looks like a convict jack Dempsey hybrid


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is a convict-firemouth cross, no jack in him.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

thats what it is sorry


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

It actually doesn't look like a hybrid. It made me think mixteco, or some other species.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

It is a hybrid, for sure.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

african cichlids should be w/ AFRICAN cichlids and south american cicchlids should be w/ SOUTH AMERICAN cichlids. Feel sorry for venustus.


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice fish but that one would be better in the tank me thinks lol


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

tlspmm said:


> african cichlids should be w/ AFRICAN cichlids and south american cicchlids should be w/ SOUTH AMERICAN cichlids. Feel sorry for venustus.


Why


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> african cichlids should be w/ AFRICAN cichlids and south american cicchlids should be w/ SOUTH AMERICAN cichlids. Feel sorry for venustus.


Hey *tlspmm* do you mind explaing what is wrong with my venustus? And fyi there are no south american cichlids in this tank! There are central americans, africans and a hybrid parrot thing. All healthy, pecocks breed!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

josmoloco said:


> > african cichlids should be w/ AFRICAN cichlids and south american cicchlids should be w/ SOUTH AMERICAN cichlids. Feel sorry for venustus.
> 
> 
> Hey *tlspmm* do you mind explaing what is wrong with my venustus? And fyi there are no south american cichlids in this tank! There are central americans, africans and a hybrid parrot thing. All healthy, pecocks breed!


Lots of people think africans should only be with africans and CA only with CA cichlids but in reality the water parameters in lake malawi is very simular to the parameters in lots of rivers in CA. pH of about 8 and rock hard water. If your fish are growing good, not lots of fighting is going on and they are also breeding then I see nothing wrong with your mix of fish.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just one of those people who try to keep keep fish in there natural habitat. Having CA cichlids w african cichlids isn't natural even if they get along. Try to keep the gene pool correct . But you my friend might end up w/ HYBREDs. Yuck. Hybreds are no good. Especially at cichlid forum. Otherwise you might have to join Hybred -cichlid -Forum. Remember what looks good to you might not be a good situation for your fish. .................Unless you like melting pots.lol


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

WTF? *HYBREDS? * :roll: Do you have the slightest clue what you are talking about?


----------

